# Pecan



## shooterrick (May 14, 2008)

Sorry I have been out of touch for a while.  I just got a hold of some Pecan.  I have always used oak and apple but since moved south apple hard to get.  Can someone tell me about Pecan.  Stonger than oak? Milder than Apple?  What meats do you prefer with it.?

Rick


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Rick,
     The pecan is a great find. It's outstanding smoking wood. I'd say it's sort of between oak and hickory. I know some people who use nothing but pecan. I personally like to use different types. Although being a native to the south, my all time favorite is hickory ..... especially with ribs or butt. You know there are different strokes for different folks but I'd say that pecan is right up there with the best. Give it a try. You won't be disappointed. Just one thing .... it's very possible to get too much of a good thing. Just like any of the others, easy does it.


----------



## rivet (May 14, 2008)

Hi Rick, good that you asked. I smoked a 9 lb roast and a 10 lb brisket this past weekend in pecan wood for my first time. The pecan wood came to me well recommended and with promise of greatness. 

Hate to say it but I was disappointed. It is a bit (just a leetle leetle) bit stronger than apple, not as strong as the cherry two weeks prior, and nowhere near hickory, oak or mesquite which I prefer.

Now take this as opinion only. I am from the "more is better" kinda thinkin' for the most part, and maybe I have just not tasted enough pecan. I thought it was waaayy too mild for the rub (which I made mild on purpose, not a mesquite kicker) and the meat (beef) I smoked. 

Maybe for pork loin or chicken I would recommend pecan, but for beef, I am stickin' to the traditional woods. For me hickory and mesquite.

It is a smooth, nice wood, and if it is available, go for it. I think I am going to pay more attention to the wood/meat combination in the future. 

Good smokin' whatever you decide!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 14, 2008)

RIVET ... where did you get pecan in this part of the country????  I would love some.  I smoke a good deal of fish, and pecan rocks with fish (catfish, salmon, trout... from the White River, of course) . 
I have a bucket of pecan hulls that I'll be using pretty soon, but wished I had some pecan logs. 
I was raised in Louisiana, and pecans were everywhere ... but none here in the Ozarks.  Please tell me where you came across this wood!!!!!!!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 14, 2008)

I used pecan this weeked on BB's ribs and a chicken. I loved the flavorr the pecan gave the meat. It was a little lighter,sweeter flavor than hickory. Give it a try you'll love it.

Jason


----------



## rivet (May 14, 2008)

Diesel, I coupla weekends ago I ran into the most serious smoker I'd ever seen. It was made out of a 600 G propane tank with an offset 250 G firebox and he had TWIN CHROME stacks for exhaust he had taken off a big rig, Freightliner I think he said it was. It was mounted on a backhoe trailer and of course I had to talk to this man. We got to talking food and smoking and I ended up giving him a 1/4 goat and he gave me an armload of pecan. I ended up picking up some more small logs in a sack at the local ace hardware store to finish off the smoke. I've got his card somewhere, he's from around these parts, but he says he has them all over his property and said he'll be glad to give ma wheelbarrow full for free, or something like that. He was a real nice old timer and was setting up his rig for a church grill lunch. I took pictures, which I was planning on posting once I get the film developed.


----------



## albin (May 14, 2008)

What is this "film" stuff you speak of?


----------



## yankee2cajn (May 14, 2008)

I like to use a pecan when smoking Turkeys, but  when it comes to smoking everything else I use strickly oak.


----------



## ron50 (May 14, 2008)

I've seen Pecan referred to as Hickory "lite". In my opinion it is much milder then that, almost as mild as a fruit wood.


----------



## shooterrick (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.  I am originally from Missouri where I used oak, apple and hichory.  I was looking for a good sub for apple and this pecan I have may be it.  (Live in Louisiana now) Plenty of oak available and have two pecan trees 30 foot tall promised to me when a road is widened.  Wil be smoking a pork tenderloin in my Lang 48 mobile this weekend. Will  let all know how it goes.

Rick


----------



## shawnr5 (May 15, 2008)

I get my pecan chunks by the bag at Sportsman's Warehouse and love it when I'm doing a brisket. The rest of the time, it's mainly mesquite and hickory. Ironwood when cooking for mother-in-law.


----------



## rivet (May 15, 2008)

Well y'all, it's like this. Albin, back in the old days, there was this stuff called "film" which ya loaded into your camera, a bulky item....Oh forget it!

You young people are incredible; and I am nowhere near old! Jeez, I am in the transitional generation that grew up with the "Kodak Brownie" (okay I was real little), as well as the invention (curse) of cell-phones-with-cameras-in-them. *grin*

Anyway....I agree with you Ron50, the pecan was as mild as fruitwood. Tasted milder than cherry to me which I had smoked with the weekend before.

One question for all you all. I have always pronounced it "pee-can". Other pronounce it "pee-cawn". You?


----------



## emtee (May 16, 2008)

Pecan is absolutely my prefered wood for smoking spiral hams- along with a coffee based mop on the half hour. I think I posted the coffee mop recipe sometime back, but I don't have it in front of me right now. Anyway, use this combonation and no other meat will be eaten at your next shin-dig. Your ham will disappear!


----------



## diesel fanatic (May 16, 2008)

Puh-Con!!!!!


----------



## memphisbud (May 16, 2008)

I've got a medium sized pecan tree in my back yard. Every couple of years, I trim the bottom branches off, cut them into chunks and let 'em get seasoned (smaller pieces, faster season)...

I don't use pecan on it's own, just to add depth, and a little "difference" to what I smoke. I usually use it in conjunction with hickory (3 to 1, hickory to pecan ratio works really well). Mellows the Hickory out a little bit, and gives it a little more "caramel". 

I do the same thing with apple, hickory being my usual primary, it sweetens it up some.


----------



## cman95 (May 17, 2008)

Last hitch home I bought a pickup load of split, seasoned "pa-con" for $75. It was piled high and had my leafsprings flat. Well over 1/2 cord of wood. I love to use pa-con for smoking.


----------



## shooterrick (May 17, 2008)

The tenderloin and a fatty went on at 7 am.  I had rubbed the tenderloin with my own tried and true and stuffed the fatty with green and red bell pepper onion mushroom and cheese.  Let all set overnight in fridge and took out at 5:30 am to reach room temp.  Will let all know what I think of Pecan later.  

Ric k


----------



## shooterrick (May 18, 2008)

The tenderloin was well seasoned with Pecan.  The flavor was almost as mild as apple, sweet but nice smoke flavor with 1/4 inch smoke ring.  Fatty was not bad either.  The Pecan held up to my rub well and I will try on brisket next or maybe butt. It shoud be noted I used lump oak charcoal with the Pecan which added some strength to the flavor.  I use alot of lump with wood.  I like the consistant heat of lump and the convenience,  Using wood on top for flavor since I don't preburn.  It works for me.

Sorry no pics this time.    

Rick


----------

